# 7th Ed - what units might you take that you didn't before?



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

So with 7th now starting to arrive in people's hands, we've got new options on how to organise our armies... either unbound forces, letting you put together any combination of stuff on your shelf, or easier access to multiple detachments now that they're available at any points cost.

Outside of obvious spammy take-all-the-riptide/helldrake type stuff that has everyone so worked up, that got me thinking - every tactica out there has at least some units where the comment is 'yeah, they're good, but with limited slots, you're better off using the FoC slot on a xxxxxxx'. We've got the option to not worry about that any more, so does this change any of people's choices?

The 'nids elite slots seem a good example to me - Zoanthropes are still going to be the first thing people want... Hive Guard and Vemonthropes are next on most people's lists... do the 7th ed changes make Lictors an option for more people? With the new Psychic phase and extra dice for extra psykers, simply having more Zoans might still be the best option, but the changes could at least open things up a bit more. Unfortunately for the poor Pyrovore, I'd guess he's still going to stay on the shelf in the shop.

My other army is Tau - my fast attack slots usually get kept for Pathfinders, but in an unbound army I might find space for the two flyers I've got now. They might not be brilliant, but now that I don't need to give up anything specific to take them, they might see a bit more air time.

Anyone else thinking along the same lines? Please tell me some other folks are using this as a way to put a better variety of things on the table, rather than simply spamming more of the same


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

I have 3 dreads in my collection. Many don't like them but I'm looking forward to running them beside my CC WG Termies and TWC. I don't play competitively so should be fun!


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

I don't like bound armies they have too many downsides objective secured being the big one. I do know I will be using my chaos much more to ally in with my crons just for the sake of using psychic powers though I will most likely kill it from perils on malific a lot. An army of just psykers could be funny just to see what it could do/ summon. I mean an army of helldrakes can't score as they don't pose much of a threat if you just spam them. ANd a lot of the really good units are only really good if they have other units backing them up.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

More Boyz. Played 4 games of 7th so far, and Boyz have won me three of them very convincingly.

But it depends on when my new book comes out :victory:

For Dark Angels, pretty much the same stuff I already run. Ezekiel got even better, with Mind Worm being *actually really good* now, and Deathwing and Marines in Rhinos are about as good as they've ever been. I don't think 7th calls for a radical change in my army composition - some faster stuff to get the Tactical Objectives, perhaps, but on the whole 7th is 6th with a few tweaks to make it better. Conveniently, most of those changes benefit me (but not as much as Tyranids - ho damn are Tyranids so much better now).


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


> (but not as much as Tyranids - ho damn are Tyranids so much better now).


Amen Brutha


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I may use land speeders in future, as cheap units to capture objectives.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh, the other unit is Killa Kans. They seem a lot more survivable now that exploding them is harder, and they were already pretty reasonable.


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

There are three lists I can't wait to try out. One is an entire shining spear army led by an autarch. Second a sternguard army led by pedro kantor and third imperial guard tank company.


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

A proper tyranid horde would seem more doable with no 6 troop limit. A horde at 1850 points could reasonably use 5 or 6 slots for gaunt units alone, but that wouldn't leave space for the tervigons and warriors you'd need to keep them in synapse.

I see extra heavy support being good for nids too, with biovores, mawlocs, T-fexes, exocrines, carnifexes and trygons all competing for three slots before. In my 1850 list I have three biovores, a mawloc and two dakkafexes which meant no space for a T-fex or exocrine. Not a problem now.

When playing with ideas for ork lists I always found the heavy support limit to be a problem. I came up with a list using two HS battewagons (and one more as a dedicated transport) and a unit of kanz. I would have liked to add a big gunz unit or maybe another unit of kanz to that list but it wasn't an option before

Getting back to tyranids, elites (as mentioned) is a big one. Now smash is nerfed I can see zoans and hive guard being a priority, and if the new psychic phase nerfs zoanthropes (I don't know if it does or not) maybe haywire hive guard could have some use. Most importantly there's no balancing act between your ranged anti AV13/14 and your venomthropes. Two units of zoans and two of venoms is a reality now

I just hope the majority of the community are sensible with the new looser limitations.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

More Command Barges than I normally run (I usually run 1 in most lists).

Combined with the improved Jink, the ability to allocate shooting attacks to the Overlord (such as anti-tank shots), immunity to Immobilization, being locked in combat, re-rolls to charging, challenges, and attacking its front armor in assault, Command Barges became even more durable.

Even though they removed sweep attacks in the Main Rulebook, they can still perform them thanks for it's entry in the Necron Codex. AND they can even be revived thanks to the Overlord's Ever-Living!

And all that for the price of being unable to disembark? Yes please!


Other than that, I plan to use Unbounded to make a Destroyer-themed army. Nothing but T5 anti-marine jump infantry.

Edit: Khorne is pleased with my post count.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I realy want to try an IG infantry horde.... at between 1500 and 2000 points


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I'll definitely be running lictors now. Even Warriors, now that I can have my swarm AND my swarm leaders. :good: 

I'd also love to run two crones and two harpies. Financially this remains beyond my reach, but it is definitely on the cards. The new grounded rules just make them so much better.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Unbound list full of night lord raptors. That is all


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

three words

Tzeentch, flaming, chariots. 

Zion pointed out that 7th rules make a chariots rider RELENTLESS, unless i miss understand that, or there's something else in the way that i don't know (i'm unsure) then by god, that thing has turned from 'joke' to monster!


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

I thought of another one. An all banshee list led by jain zar and throw them all in dark eldar raiders :biggrin:. Amazon women with power swords


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

WIth my Dread Mob I've been using for a few years, I can finally field as many walkers as the points will allow for. My favorite change is that now that escalation is in the rule book, I don't need to warn my opponent about bringing a Stompa to the table for the sake of being courteous. It always leads to some form of list tailoring against me. One or two drop pods with full combi-meltas, or melta bombs that I know they would never take in the first place. Now I can bring one and not worry about them crying foul


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm wondering if Unbounded would allow you to not have to adhere to Infantry Platoon composition, and thus allow Conscript armies? Rules seem sketchy, as it states you still have to follow _unit_ composition with Unbounded , but platoons are not _units_ per se...They are just a single troop choice on FOC and each unit within treated as individual units. I just think fielding an army of conscripts led by priests would be fun: Could build a story behind it saying they are cowardly convicts being forced into battle to gain redemption (like penal legions). 

Also, I may finally start a mercenary/pirate force, made up of dark eldar, guard and orks. Is it true you can take as many allied detachments as you like now? If so, this could be made a reality very soon...Arggghhh!!! Me hearties!!!


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> three words
> 
> Tzeentch, flaming, chariots.
> 
> Zion pointed out that 7th rules make a chariots rider RELENTLESS, unless i miss understand that, or there's something else in the way that i don't know (i'm unsure) then by god, that thing has turned from 'joke' to monster!



Exactly my thoughts. Burning chariots got immensely better for their cost.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> three words
> 
> Tzeentch, flaming, chariots.
> 
> Zion pointed out that 7th rules make a chariots rider RELENTLESS, unless i miss understand that, or there's something else in the way that i don't know (i'm unsure) then by god, that thing has turned from 'joke' to monster!


Not really. It's still not that mobile as it can only move 6 if you want to fire, but now it can at least do it's job.
But it's hardly a monster. By that definition a Heldrake would be a supermcfablemonstertruckcartankkillerthingamajig. 



Ravner298 said:


> Exactly my thoughts. Burning chariots got immensely better for their cost.


I would say it can now finally do *something* for it's cost. This, of courses, pleases me greatly as I love the model (and own one), and now I have a reason both to use it and to get more.


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

Straken's_Fist said:


> I'm wondering if Unbounded would allow you to not have to adhere to Infantry Platoon composition, and thus allow Conscript armies? Rules seem sketchy, as it states you still have to follow _unit_ composition with Unbounded , but platoons are not _units_ per se...They are just a single troop choice on FOC and each unit within treated as individual units. I just think fielding an army of conscripts led by priests would be fun: Could build a story behind it saying they are cowardly convicts being forced into battle to gain redemption (like penal legions).
> 
> Also, I may finally start a mercenary/pirate force, made up of dark eldar, guard and orks. Is it true you can take as many allied detachments as you like now? If so, this could be made a reality very soon...Arggghhh!!! Me hearties!!!


Maybe if your buddy is ok with it, then sure, but I would argue it hah platoons are units, they just work separately. They count as a single unit in the codex until they hit the table. Unbounded or not, it would be like trying to only take dedicated transports without a unit that is dedicated to.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Jdojo18 said:


> Maybe if your buddy is ok with it, then sure, but I would argue it hah platoons are units, they just work separately. They count as a single unit in the codex until they hit the table. Unbounded or not, it would be like trying to only take dedicated transports without a unit that is dedicated to.


Just a pirate/rogue trader army for me then...shiver me timbers!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I will be taking mostly Battle Forged armies I think, though I would love to take all my killy (and there's a _lot_ of killy) and use it in an Unbound army I don't think I would do so in any sort of serious nature. One of my favourite things about list making _is_ making it fit the FoC; I hardly see a reason to stop that if I also get boosted with Objective Secured and whatever else may come from it.

That being said...

I will be tempted by the dark side of things: putting all my BA Assault squads in Drop Pods instead of Razorbacks/Land Raider variants so that their Dedicated Transport (that is now a scoring unit) can benefit from Objective Secured (since Dedicated Transports count as being the same FoC slot as the unit they were bought for) just to force my opponents to shoot at them instead of ignoring them as they currently do. Oh, you don't like my Drop Pod list because it brings the pressure? How about if all the Pods themselves can't be contested by units from Unbound armies?? :crazy:


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Straken's_Fist said:


> I'm wondering if Unbounded would allow you to not have to adhere to Infantry Platoon composition, and thus allow Conscript armies? Rules seem sketchy, as it states you still have to follow _unit_ composition with Unbounded , but platoons are not _units_ per se...They are just a single troop choice on FOC and each unit within treated as individual units. I just think fielding an army of conscripts led by priests would be fun: Could build a story behind it saying they are cowardly convicts being forced into battle to gain redemption (like penal legions).
> 
> Also, I may finally start a mercenary/pirate force, made up of dark eldar, guard and orks. Is it true you can take as many allied detachments as you like now? If so, this could be made a reality very soon...Arggghhh!!! Me hearties!!!


platoon has nothing to do with the FOC, its a seperate rulling in the army Dex so I would say. only with your opponents permision


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Check it.

I got a strong 'take whatever you want and add up the points' vibe here. Obviously, communicate with your opponent if you feel like you're breaking the game...but given the number of things I've (potentially only) tried once, applying it to the table top seems only fitting.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

ntaw said:


> Check it.
> 
> I got a strong 'take whatever you want and add up the points' vibe here. Obviously, communicate with your opponent if you feel like you're breaking the game...but given the number of things I've (potentially only) tried once, applying it to the table top seems only fitting.


I like that thread... within 2 pages it turns from
"I wanna take what I wanna take"
to
"I won't let you"
to
"Well by your logic I can do this ridiculous thing!!" (by me)
to
"Well do that then, I wont stop you, but then you cant stop me from doing..."


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

mayegelt said:


> I like that thread... within 2 pages it turns from
> "I wanna take what I wanna take"
> to
> "I won't let you"
> ...


So....when do we start a thread about what sort of ridiculous abuse we can think of for Unbound Armies?


----------



## gridge (Feb 11, 2012)

Though I will be doing pretty much battle forged lists only, I am going to be running an Imperial Knight at some point in this edition...and probably a detachment of Tempestus. I've never really used allies of any kind in the past, so it will be a big change for me.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

All crisis suit list... I always wanted to do one since I started tau, their the reason I got them 
Or all terminator/ veteran blood angels, I love terminators 
Thunder hammer storm sheild smack down!


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

a complete scout army will be easier, scouts in land raiders and land speeders


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Since the FAQ today, my Grey Knights got a nice boost, since Grand Masters and Brother Captains can take normal psychic powers (instead of that being limited to only the librarians), I'll be taking them a lot more, since they can cast decent powers AND tear it up in combat :good:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Also, obligatory reminder that bringing as many vehicles from Codex: Grey Knights as possible is now my main goal since they all come with Sanctuary and Banishment has been FAQ'd to WC1 for the people who honestly thought it would be WC3.

Power Field Generators and Sanctuary makes monsters. Sanctuary and Deathwing Knights makes monsters. Dark Angels and Grey Knights are a match made in heaven.


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

I'll probably not bother with a Bloodthirster now and just go with Skarbrand. It's a bit broken when swooping results in more turns taken to reach combat


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

ntaw said:


> I will be tempted by the dark side of things: putting all my BA Assault squads in Drop Pods instead of Razorbacks/Land Raider variants so that their Dedicated Transport (that is now a scoring unit) can benefit from Objective Secured (since Dedicated Transports count as being the same FoC slot as the unit they were bought for) just to force my opponents to shoot at them instead of ignoring them as they currently do. Oh, you don't like my Drop Pod list because it brings the pressure? How about if all the Pods themselves can't be contested by units from Unbound armies?? :crazy:


That's dirty 
But transports cap objectives? I always assumed vehicles were still a big no no :/ I haven't been able to get the rule book and have a look though, just a introduction game at the gw for it...mashed a knight Titan  the thing killed more in death than in life... Went titanic and fell on top of my assault marines... Typical
If so, I might have to take same packages assault marines, hmm...
Do you think it's even possible to burn money this fast... It just doesn't seem right...


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

kiro the avenger! said:


> But transports cap objectives? I always assumed vehicles were still a big no no


Vehicles have never been a no-no in my life. This is the future, what fun is it if there's no machines of war?! More seriously...everything is scoring now, even vehicles.



kiro the avenger! said:


> Went titanic and fell on top of my assault marines... Typical


How'd you take it out? That optional 4++ seems like a tough nut to crack without a bit of dice luck.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

ntaw said:


> Vehicles have never been a no-no in my life. This is the future, what fun is it if there's no machines of war?! More seriously...everything is scoring now, even vehicles.
> 
> 
> 
> How'd you take it out? That optional 4++ seems like a tough nut to crack without a bit of dice luck.


10x TH/SS terminators 
Unfortunatly he neglected to tell my about it's death throes... Else I would've kept my marines well clear... My termies handled them selves fine when it went down...
The three in front got sawn in half on the way in... But hey


----------

